# Wer fährt 1x11? Oder auch nicht?



## Lalyle (20. Juni 2016)

Girls, wer von euch fährt 1x11 (Sram) im Bereich all Mountain, Enduro? Oder wer hat sich dagegen entschieden?

Ich frag mich, ob ich als eher Beinschwache damit klar käme. Hauptsächlich Abendrunden in gemässigten Gelände mit kleineren "Hausbergen", aber halt durchaus auch mal kleinere Touren in den Alpen mit bisschen mehr Anstieg. 

Ich hab ein 32er testgefahren - ging gar nicht. Das 30er ging im Hauswald gut. Aber Berge??? Wie würde sich ein 28er anfühlen? Kommt man da noch vorwärts geradeaus? Wer hats ausprobiert? 

Ich brauch wegen verschobenem Liefertermin eine Alternative zu 1x12. Sonst hab ich nichts zu fahren einen Sommer lang. Grummel.


----------



## mtbbee (20. Juni 2016)

Das Blöde bei solchen Antworten bzw. Empfehlungen wie nachfolgend: Du kannst eigentlich nicht wirklich viel damit anfangen, da Du nicht weißt wie ich fahre, was ich fahre, welche Untergründe, welcher Trainingszustand, wievil Quälgeist ich habe, welche Steigungen, evlt. Knieprobleme (höhere Trittfrequenz)  usw. ... das beste wäre, Du hättest Möglichkeiten zu testen. Wenn Du unsicher bist was die Übersetzung angeht, hilft auch 2fach oder gar 3 fach, einfach passt nicht für jeden.

Ok dann zu mir:  also ist fahre bei 11 fach Sram 10 bis 42:
am 26" 28er Kettenblatt
am 27.5" 26er Kettenblatt
am Fatbike was 29" ist ein 24er Kettenblatt

weiterhin am 26" 10fach 28er Kettenblatt 13 bis 42 oder 40 - fehlt unten das kleine
26" 10fach 10 bis 36 28er Kettenblatt fehlt oben das 42er

Fazit von mir: ich selbst bin bei dem was ich fahre und den Steigungen die ich schaffe zufrieden mit der von mir oben beschriebenen 11 fach Kombination, allerdings habe ich mir am letzten Wochenende bei dem Untergrund und den Steigungen kurzzeitig ein 50er Ritzel gewünscht  - ok, man kann auch schieben, aber so schnell gebe ich ungerne auf 

Daher weiss ich nicht so recht, was für Dich taugen könnte, aber o.g. eben meine Version

Am Enduro ist mir die Geschwindigkeit auf der Ebene wirklich wurscht, dann trete ich eben schneller, aber für 35 kurzzeitig reichts trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (20. Juni 2016)

Hi,
hiermit kann man sehr gut vergleichen:
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/
Cheers


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. Juni 2016)

Ich hab damals von 2x10 umgebaut auf 1x10.
Und komm damit eigentlich bestens klar. Vorne hab ich ein 28er oval drauf, hinten 11-42.
Klar könnte es manchmal noch etwas leichter sein. Aber mit nem 28er vorhe gehts auch so.

Ich will wenn die 11-46 Kassette von Shimano draussen ist mal schauen ob die mit SRAM Schaltwerk und Trigger klar kommt. Und dann die nehmen.
1x12 wäre mir jetzt viel zu teuer.

Endgeschwindigkeit auf der Eben ist mir egal. Bergauf bin ich immer langsamer unterwegs. Und gerade sehr untrainiert durch mehrer Wochen Zwangspause.
Hab aber bei Touren bis zu 800hm gerade trotzdem kein Problem wenn es nicht ständig nur sehr steil bergauf geht.

Am besten würde da aber wirklich mal helfen wenn Du bei einer Tour ein 1x11 testen könntest. Und dann schauen ob Du damit klar kommst oder nicht.


----------



## Lalyle (21. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank euch. 

Ja, es ist mir klar, dass Vergleiche schwierig sind. Dummerweise kenn ich grad niemanden mit 1x11 und einem für mich fahrbaren Bike. Beim Biketesten bekam ich eben einmal ein 30er, einmal ein 32er. Ein 28er leider nicht. Ritzelrechner (Autocorrect will partout einen Kitzelrechner draus machen ) habe ich mir angeschaut, aber es ist dann eben doch nur Theorie ohne "Gefühl" dafür. Momentan fahr ich eine Dreifachschaltung mit einem sackschweren Hardtail, Vergleiche somit recht sinnlos. 

Es muss quasi einem Einfachschaltung werden. Das bestellte Bike hat keine Umwerferaufnahme. 1x12 wäre perfekt gewesen und in dem Fall nur wenig teurer als das Originalsetup. Aber bis Ende Sommer warten ohne Bike ist nicht sehr cool. 

Mtbbee: Du fährst ein 26er an einem Enduro? Ein ganz normales, rundes? Und das endet nicht mit strampeln?

Ein ovales Kettenblatt, stimmt, das wäre in dem Fall vielleicht eine gute Idee! Miss – was fährst du da? Und spürst du einen Unterschied gegenüber dem runden was die Kraftersparnis angeht?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. Juni 2016)

Ich hab das von Absolute Black bei mir drauf bei einem 27,5 Enduro. Finde den Unterschied zum normalen runden Kettenblatt enorm und möchte nix anderes mehr.
Irgendwie komme ich mit dem ovalen viel leichter steilere Anstiege rauf.


----------



## mtbbee (21. Juni 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Mtbbee: Du fährst ein 26er an einem Enduro? Ein ganz normales, rundes? Und das endet nicht mit strampeln?



nö, eigentlich nicht ... das kleinste Ritzel ist ja auch ein 10er d.h. eine Umdrehung treibt mich enorme  2,60m voran - aber auch etwas höhere Trittfrequenzen nimmt jeder anders wahr.

ovale Kettenblätter von Absolut Black: wie schaut es da mit dem Verschleiß aus? mein 26er und 28 Truvativ/Sram hält ungefähr 2000 km, zuvor hatte ich ein rundes Absolut Black, auch schon eines von HT, dann ein Wolftooth ... all diese haben nicht mal 500 km geschafft .., bin irgendwie bis jetzt nur von der Sram Qualität überzeugt ...  muß ja nicht die Norm sein, denn seit "Mehrfederwegszeiten" geht bei mir auch leider mehr kaput . Das Ovale werde ich ja bald kennenlernen


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. Juni 2016)

Also ich hab da bisher keine Probleme. Meines hat jetzt etwa 700km runter schätze ich mal. Bis jetzt tut noch alles


----------



## Drahteseli (22. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre auch eine Sram 1x11 mit 30 Zähnen vorn an meinem 27,5 Enduro.
Als ich das Bike gekauft habe war ich doch sehr skeptisch, aber mittlerweile bin ich voll zufrieden damit.
OK auf der Ebene, Waldautobahn etc. (was nicht so oft ist) kann ich auch grade so 36 km/h fahren, muss ich aber auch nicht, Mann wartet schon iwo
Bergauf wünsche ich mir manchmal schon einen leichteren Gang, aber grade wenn ich in einer Gruppe unterwegs bin, merke ich das ich trotzdem mit am weitesten den Berg hoch komme. Ich bin dieses Jahr aber auch gut in Form
Meistens scheitere ich an einem steigenden Vorderrad

Trotzdem werde ich evtl mal ein 28er Kettenblatt testen.

Das mit dem ovalen Kettenblatt klingt ja sehr interessant.
Dazu werde ich mich auf jedenfall auch mal etwas informieren


----------

